# Instrument identification - 7 stringed Russian instrument



## coxpeters

Hi everyone,

I'm new here, so I hope this isn't the wrong area to post this. If it is, please feel free to move it.

I was recently given this odd, 7-stringed Russian instrument that was _supposedly _used for some form of classical performance. I'm trying to identify the instrument and was hoping someone could help me out. It's in rough shape, but I don't want to get rid of it if it's in any way historically significant.

It appears to have been made by a luthier by the name of Fyodor Paserbsky (or Pasierbski or even Paserbskiy depending on transliteration) sometime around 1900.

I'm hoping someone can tell me something about Paserbsky (not much available on Google), or at least what kind of instrument this is.


----------



## musicrom

Well, it looks something like this, but I'm not sure this is right actually.

http://www.harpguitars.net/players/perott/harp_guitar_of_boris_perott.htm


----------

